# Torment Tides of Numerena: Einsteiger-Fragen



## Herbboy (13. September 2017)

Ich hab mir Torment Tides of Numerena für die Xbox als Angebot geholt und schon ein paar Stunden gespielt, aber noch einige Fragen, vor allem da ich bisher nur einen einzigen Kampf hatte (gegen den "Kummer" ), der Rest war rumgehen, fragen, lesen   aber spannend und gut gemacht. 

- wie wendet man denn diese "Cypher" an, wenn es denn dann mal zu einem Kampf kommt?
- ich hab schon einige "Tränke" und ähnliches gefunden - sind die unerlässlich für Kämpfe, oder eher nur "nice 2 have" ?
- wie kann ich einen Gegenstand im Inventar einem anderen Charakter geben? Ich hab zB einen Schild übrig, aber der Gegenstand (und auch andere) sind nicht bei meinen Begleitern angezeigt, da wohl jeder seinen eigenen Rucksack hat?
- kann man irgendwo sehen, wie der eigene Charakter gerade eingestuft wird, also bezüglich dieser Farb-Werte, die man durch das Wählen bestimmter Antworten steigert?
- wie kann man rasten, oder muss man da eine Schlafstätte irgendwo finden? In der ersten kleinen Ortschaft hab ich schon viel gemacht, aber noch nichts entdeckt, und vor allem die Intelligenz-Punkte von diesen drei "Skills" sind schon längst auf Null, da ich oft Überredungsversuche usw. durchgeführt hatte.

Gibt es vlt. eine gute Fanpage, die das System auch einfach mal erklärt? Es ist ja schon was völlig anderes als zB Baldurs Gate oder so.


----------



## Enisra (13. September 2017)

in der Stadt gibt es "weiter oben" zumindest eine Herberge wo man schlafen kann


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> in der Stadt gibt es "weiter oben" zumindest eine Herberge wo man schlafen kann


 im Regierungsviertel, kann das sein? Da schaue ich dann mal. Gibt es denn Nachteile, wenn man vlt zu "oft" rastet? Oder könnte man theoretisch alle Nase lang rasten, damit die Werte wieder aufgefrischt sind?


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> - wie wendet man denn diese "Cypher" an, wenn es denn dann mal zu einem Kampf kommt?


Uff, auf der Konsole glaube ich Digipad hoch, dann müsste man sie auswählen können.



> - ich hab schon einige "Tränke" und ähnliches gefunden - sind die unerlässlich für Kämpfe, oder eher nur "nice 2 have" ?


Braucht man schon mal, gerade Heiltränke. Aber insgesamt sind die Kämpfe nur Beiwerk.


> - wie kann ich einen Gegenstand im Inventar einem anderen Charakter geben? Ich hab zB einen Schild übrig, aber der Gegenstand (und auch andere) sind nicht bei meinen Begleitern angezeigt, da wohl jeder seinen eigenen Rucksack hat?


Hmm, auch hier bin ich überfragt, weil ich es am PC gespielt habe. Da geht es mit Drag&Drop. Kannst du das auf der Konsole auch? Also Item anwählen, A drücken, rüber ziehen aufs Portrait des Begleiter? Oder gibt's ein Kontextmenü?


> - kann man irgendwo sehen, wie der eigene Charakter gerade eingestuft wird, also bezüglich dieser Farb-Werte, die man durch das Wählen bestimmter Antworten steigert?


Ja, auf dem Charakterschirm steht links oben, welche "Tide" gerade vorherrscht, etwa Gold-Blau. Siehst du am PC, wenn du den Cursor über die farbige "Maske" (?) neben dem Text "Der letzte Verstorbene" hältst.



Herbboy schrieb:


> im Regierungsviertel, kann das sein? Da schaue ich dann mal. Gibt es denn Nachteile, wenn man vlt zu "oft" rastet? Oder könnte man theoretisch alle Nase lang rasten, damit die Werte wieder aufgefrischt sind?



Einige Quests haben einen (unsichtbaren) Timer: Wenn du zum Beispiel rastest statt einen Mörder zu jagen, wird er ein weiteres Opfer fordern. Die Quests werden dadurch nicht unlösbar, aber die Auswirkungen sind mitunter negativ oder zumindest "interessant". Am besten daher die Tränke horten, die deine Attributspunkte wieder auffrischen, und so selten wie möglich rasten


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2017)

Also, ich hab auf der Konsole wegen des Inventars noch nix entdeckt. Mit A gedrückt halten muss ich es mal probieren, ich MEINE aber, dass es dann einfach nur mit dem ausgerüsteten Schild vertauscht wird, sobald man die Taste loslässt. 

Das mit der Tide muss ich mal testen. Kann man ingame irgendwo sehen, was die Farben überhaupt bedeuten? oder vlt auf ner Website, oder steht es vlt in eurem Test? 

Ok, wenn einige Quests nen Timer haben, werde ich das beachten. Ich hab halt grad ne Quest, wo ich an sich Intelligenz brauche und nicht mehr genug hab, also bei keinem meiner Party, bzw. bei einem der Begleiter nutzt selbst 100% nix, weil sein Gesamtwert zu gering ist   


Ich bin btw "Jack" - gibt es nen Tipp, wie die Party gut zusammengestellt ist bzw. was zumindest so GAR nicht zu empfehlen wäre?


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. September 2017)

Tides: Tides | Torment Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia

Party: Kannst anfangs eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Callistege/Aligern, Tybir und dann Erritis. Später würde ich unbedingt Matkina mitnehmen, die haut ordentlich rein. Rhin nur, wenn du dich für ihren Charakter interessiert. Im Kampf ist sie nahezu unbrauchbar.


----------



## Enisra (13. September 2017)

Sollte man eigentlich sofort in das Schiff beim "Startgebiet" rennen oder erstmal was anderes machen?


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Tides: Tides | Torment Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia
> 
> Party: Kannst anfangs eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Callistege/Aligern, Tybir und dann Erritis. Später würde ich unbedingt Matkina mitnehmen, die haut ordentlich rein. Rhin nur, wenn du dich für ihren Charakter interessiert. Im Kampf ist sie nahezu unbrauchbar.


 Rhin hab ich bisher eh nicht überreden können


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. September 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Sollte man eigentlich sofort in das Schiff beim "Startgebiet" rennen oder erstmal was anderes machen?



Oh Gott, welches Schiff nochmal? Gleich im allerersten Gebiet? Da gibt's doch eigentlich nur einen Weg, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Enisra (14. September 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Oh Gott, welches Schiff nochmal? Gleich im allerersten Gebiet? Da gibt's doch eigentlich nur einen Weg, oder irre ich mich?



sobald man aus der Kuppel kommt das erste mal ins Freie, der mit den Robotern


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. September 2017)

Ach so. Kommt man da anfangs überhaupt rein? Da kriegt man ja später eine Quest für, ich glaube im Regierungsviertel. Viele Kämpfe im Inneren, am Anfang wären die wohl arg lästig.


----------



## Enisra (15. September 2017)

gut, dann geh ich vielleicht später nochmal da hin, mit mehr Tränken im Säckl


----------

